# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Twenty-One - Myaskovsky's Symphony No. 27



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Twenty-One - Myaskovsky's _Symphony No. 27_



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I can't find any information about symphony, but it's Myaskovsky's last and he composed it as he was dying. A moving work. I only know of one recording with Svetlanov, but I do believe there's another on Chandos with Polyansky, but don't quite on that. Anyway, what do you guys think of the work?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

One of the best of his late period, and a moving farewell. Striking resemblance to Prokofiev's 7th (which came only a couple of years later). Prokofiev's 6th was inspired by Myaskovski's 6th, by the way, both works share the key of Eb minor.
Haven't heard Polanski, but I can't imagine him being better than Svetlanov, whose Myaskovski cycle was one of his most ambitious endeavors. It has its share of sloppy playing though and the recording quality wasn't top-notch either. One wishes that one of the new generation of conductors, who are all eager to record their own Shostakovich cycles, would chose Myaskovski instead.


----------

